
Here’s why LinkedIn doesn’t work - vinnyglennon
https://medium.com/@EamonLeonard/heres-why-linkedin-doesn-t-work-ebef35435353#.ene2z4ck8
======
buserror
Dunno. You don't have to use their extra social features, and I ignored all of
them anyway.

However, I found (well, in fact, they found me) perhaps 80% of my jobs via
linkedin for the last 10 years. So, from this chair, it works fairly well.

